# First deflasking - Paph. PEoY



## orchidman77 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey folks! Just jumped in the deep end and purchased my (sort of) first flask from Sam--Paph. Prince Edward of York (sanderianum 'Lady in Red' x roth. 'Leo' SM/JOGA)!!! :clap:

Yesterday, I slid the seedlings out of the flask gently and let them soak in water for several hours to loosen the agar. I read so much about the agar on/off debate, with convincing arguments on both sides, but decided in the end to separate the seedlings now. After an hour of careful separation tactics :rollhappy: I had too many seedlings to count and potted them up in a mixture of small Orchiata Bark and Sphagnum. I did this because (1) sphag has antifungal properties and (2) I know sanderianum hybrids normally like to be a little wetter than most multis. Now, they are happily residing by a low-light windowsill to adjust to the real world inside a small plastic frame; the frame has a few cutouts so it's not 100% sealed. The general plan is to wait about 6 months, or however long it takes before I need to repot the babies into more permanent compots.

Please give any and all advice for deflasking beginners! What else is there to do? I've read everything I can to get ready, but when I got that flask in my hand, I realized that there is still so much to learn!

A few pics for your viewing pleasure are attached. Hopefully they'll feel the love and start growing for me! 

David


----------



## Justin (Sep 18, 2015)

looking good! keep them gently moist but don't water too frequently (maybe once every 3-4 days or so). very low fertilizer rates as well. Good luck!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 18, 2015)

Good luck on the flask! Should do well. Give it some gentle air circulation after watering so the crowns and axil dry out to prevent rotting and keep it warm.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2015)

Congrats and Good luck. I found the agar hockey puck method didn't work for me. Not too bright and if necessary treat w/ antifungal contraceptively.


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks guys! Yep, watering every few days and gradual adjustment to normal conditions...and cultivating a deep sense of patience on my part!!

David


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 19, 2015)

I think Sam's flasks need to have most of the agar off - its very rubbery.
They look nice.


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> I think Sam's flasks need to have most of the agar off - its very rubbery.
> They look nice.



Thanks! I have read the same thing from several people. This is actually why I separated the seedlings and removed the agar...

Any ideas on how long I should keep them covered before I acclimate them to normal indoor conditions? 76/77 degrees F, good humidity (it is Louisiana)...I was thinking 2 or 3 weeks.

David


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 20, 2015)

they need high humidity (at least 70%), warmth and a bit of airflow for a few months.


----------



## Justin (Sep 20, 2015)

i usually keep them covered (with openings) for about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks--I think I'll start adjusting them in about a month!

David


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 22, 2016)

*Update 3.22.16*

Hey folks! It's been just over six months and my PEoY plants look great! They receive natural light in a South-facing window and are fed lightly all the time. They seem to love it, and have mostly put out 2-2.5 new leaves that are much wider and thicker than the flask leaves. I know these are really slow, so I think that they are looking great for the amount of time they've been out of flask! Here they are:

















David


----------



## phraggy (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow!! you've done a great job with these i hope they continue and reward you for all your patience.

Ed


----------



## Justin (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice growing.


----------



## troy (Mar 22, 2016)

Excellent!!! I'm jealous, I love peys, good growing, if you ever decide to sell one let me know!!!


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2016)

Those are some good looking seedings. Pretty decent growth for that amount of time. Good growing!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 22, 2016)

Great job! They look very happy.


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 23, 2016)

troy said:


> Excellent!!! I'm jealous, I love peys, good growing, if you ever decide to sell one let me know!!!



I have way more than I ever intend to keep (35+), so I'll sell you a compot! LOL :rollhappy:

Thanks guys! It's so nice to see some real success my first time trying Paph flasks.

I'll keep this updated every few months...

David


----------



## troy (Mar 23, 2016)

Let me know how much!!


----------



## abax (Mar 23, 2016)

I've been sending good vibes your way for excellent
growth. Now look what I did!!!! The babies look GREAT!


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks abax, I'm sure it was ALL YOUR work!! :rollhappy:

Troy, I'll contact you when they're bigger!

David


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2016)

You are really growing them very well.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 25, 2016)

Looking really good.. I hope you have patience to wait for them to bloom in 10 years..   PEOY is a slowwwww growing thing. I have a medium-sized seedling, it does put out larger leaves than the previous one, but the rate of growth does test one's patience.


----------



## PaphLover (Mar 29, 2016)

Gorgeous little babies!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 2, 2016)

Those are awesome looking.

What are you using as seedling nutrients?


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 3, 2016)

Kawarthapine said:


> Those are awesome looking.
> 
> What are you using as seedling nutrients?



Hi there, I am currently using the same feeding as my other plants - 1/4 teaspoon of MSU fertilizer and a few drops lemon juice per gallon of water every watering. They seem to like it!

Thanks guys! They are fun to watch develop - we'll see if I'm saying that in 5 years :rollhappy:

David


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Update 7.4.16*

PEoY seedlings are looking great! I will have to separate them soon into compots with a little more room. Looks like I have them coming out of my ears...












David


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow! Very nicely grown.. :clap::clap:


----------



## troy (Jul 4, 2016)

Another 3 years yur gonna have a pey bloom canopy of a grow area, congrats!! Can I ask yur culture?


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 5, 2016)

troy said:


> Another 3 years yur gonna have a pey bloom canopy of a grow area, congrats!! Can I ask yur culture?



I sure hope not - and I believe a large compot of these is coming to you at some point, yeah???? oke: :clap:

Culture is pretty basic - windowsill facing South, RO water with 1/4 tsp. MSU fert/gallon with every watering and a healthy dose of ignoring :rollhappy:

....They seem to like it. I like that I have enough plants that I don't always think about how long it'll be before I get blooms!

David


----------

